# Wife read a post...seems like.



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

Well it seems that way. Lastnight while watching TV the wife says that she is willing to buy me a dog but that it would count as Bday and Xmas. Kinda weird...(That she would offer I mean). I think she may of read one of my questions from the Beginner section and feels sorry for me.
Anyway, me being the type of person I am... I say "Look babe, these are some dog breeds that do Schutzhund." She says "Oh, I like that one. I'll get you that one." While pointing at a BOUVIER!
I say "Nah, the hair is too long and our heat would be too much." She says "Can't you just shave them?" "I'll be in charge of grooming." 
Ok, so, for the hairy dog folks... How will or can a Bouvier or other hairy dog handle the summers in Deep South Texas? 
Thanx in advance,
Joel


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Better than a Chinese Crested Hairless Dog!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joel, I have to leave for town in a few minutes but there is a guy wanting to get rid of a bouve in Texas. He wants to get another dale. I can get you his number if you want when I get back. I also have several pictures of this dog on a sleeve. I am always a bit leary as to why trainers are trying to unload a dog but the dog comes from good line and I have those somewhere also for a public critique when I get back.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello- I have Bouviers and while I do not live in south Texas , I live in Toronto ,Canada ,our summers are Hot and very humid and my Bouviers do not seem to mind. However, I suspect that it is Hotter in Texas. My Schutzhund Bouvier is always ready for protection training no matter how hot it is . I do not shave my Bouviers down but I do keep them in a "utility cut" which maintains the "look" of the Bouvier without the profusion of Hair . Shaving them down is no big deal if thats the direction you want to go and solves the problem entirely. I recently learned that there is in fact a new breeder of working Bouviers in Texas who has a Knpv titled Bouvier as Stud. I do suggest that if you are truly interested in the working Bouvier it is important to do your Homework and talk to the Breeders to ensure you will get what you expect.The working Bouviers available can range from the "mild" to the "wild".lol


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Joel Alvarez said:


> Well it seems that way. Lastnight while watching TV the wife says that she is willing to buy me a dog but that it would count as Bday and Xmas. Kinda weird...(That she would offer I mean). I think she may of read one of my questions from the Beginner section and feels sorry for me.
> Anyway, me being the type of person I am... I say "Look babe, these are some dog breeds that do Schutzhund." She says "Oh, I like that one. I'll get you that one." While pointing at a BOUVIER!
> I say "Nah, the hair is too long and our heat would be too much." She says "Can't you just shave them?" "I'll be in charge of grooming."
> Ok, so, for the hairy dog folks... How will or can a Bouvier or other hairy dog handle the summers in Deep South Texas?
> ...


Well if you are doing Schutzhund why don't you just get a german shepherd.


----------



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

Don, I appreciate it, but there must be a reason. I would still like to look. Maybe, even speak to the person.
Alan, if you could get me the info that would be awsome.
Ben, I just don't want to look a gift horse in the mouth. Personally, breed doesn't matter.
Thanx,
Joel


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

For god sakes your a n00b don't start out with a difficult dog and stack the deck against you before you even start some clubs dont want to piss around with them sorts and there ugly as hell. Get a good working lines German Shepherd pup from pink papped sire and dam. Good luck


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

do not let your wife choose your dog by looks
do not choose a dog at all by looks
it is a working dog
would you hire a welder because he look like a welder or would you maybe want to see some of his work?
lots of tall people cant play basketball


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

While there are some VERY nice bouvs out there they are not plentiful...what is the thought if the new dog doesn't work out?
T


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

People are giving you a good advice above, I laughed about "not all tall people play basketball".

Don't choose a dog because of "looks". That is a given.

As far as your initial question, how will it do in Texas heat, it will do like any other dog does, it will be fine. My GSD does fine in Texas heat and this is a double coated dog, and so do all other dogs, they adapt.

Would he prefer weather int he 30es? Well, yes, but he along us, takes what he can and makes the best of it.

It's not going to be all chippy in the middle of the day in August, but it will be fine.

All that being said, I wouldn't chose a Bouvier for a first time working dog.

I need to leave now, but I'll be back with more of my 2 cents.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Some of the previous post are correct. If you want to "fit in" in with most Schutzhund Clubs get a working GSD , your life will be easier . I too am a Newbie and I have faced my challenges in training my Bouvier but it has been and continues to be a satisfying and rewarding experience.


----------



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

It's not the look of the dog itself but the look of the breed as a whole. There is a difference I guess.
I think I'm just gonna start another thread then, and just ask for ANY recommended dog breeder(not breed specific) in Texas, and go from there. The LINKS link isn't working right now. I appreciate everyones help.
Thanx,
Joel


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joel, I am back and the Kennel this particular dog is out of is Tremauden in Canada. The parents are Zeng and Batazi. He said the sire is the 3rd highest scoring KNPV dog in history and Dam has some Mellofs in her pedigree. He says he just doesn't like females.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> He says he just doesn't like females.


That's odd. How did he end up with her then? I don't expect the penis fell off during teething. Just a guess anyway...


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Joel, talk with Howard Gaines on this forum, believe he is a breeder of Bouvies...there was one in a French Ring club I was in years ago-in South Florida-we trained all thru the summer heat,the dog did fine...I believe he got his brevet and maybe both legs of Ring one-but the person training him was VERY experienced ...I am not sure this dog would have done as well with someone else not as experienced?.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

My family had Bouviers in Holland and they were great dogs, if you can find a quality one you should consider it.


----------

